# Smelt problem



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I decided to try smelt in addition to squid, but damn whole small smelt keeps floating. How can i make them sink. RBP have no problems with floating food, but my golds do.

ideas and help are appreciated


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

i buy the frozen smelt that is cleaned. Has no head and no guts. I have a cheap strainer, throw what i need in it and put it under warm water for about 2mins or so. Throw it in there and wam, they go nuts.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> i buy the frozen smelt that is cleaned. Has no head and no guts. I have a cheap strainer, throw what i need in it and put it under warm water for about 2mins or so. Throw it in there and wam, they go nuts.


 thats a good idea


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

still that didn't answer my question. Are you saying if I cut them up they will sink?


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

if these are whole smelt with guts ... there is an air bladder that keeps the fish a float. Cut into the smelt and pop the air bladder and it should sink.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks tweaked will try that right away...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

yes pop the blatter


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah.. i just make a cut into the chest area of the smelt and it sinks.. but when im tooo lazy to do it.. my p's always come up to the surface anyways.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Do smelt cloud the water? or are they considered clean food?


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

Smelt clouds up when bitten into. It also makes my water smell and leaves a little oil on the water's surface. But it's my P's favorite, so I can't resist feeding it to em. Also make sure you pop the stomach to make em sink.


----------

